# Black Strains



## pranicfever (May 14, 2006)

Pranic is on the hunt again.... Can you name all the Black Strains you can think of???  Seriously lookin for my next grow to be something as such.. lemme know


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 14, 2006)

I've geard of black domina, black africa, and blackberry, I don't have any experience with them though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> Pranic is on the hunt again.... Can you name all the Black Strains you can think of??? Seriously lookin for my next grow to be something as such.. lemme know


*Pranic whats going on? I have read 2 post of yours this morning. One saying you are leaving the forum the other saying you got busted. Here you are asking for a list of Black strains to grow. *** is going on? I think you need to give me a PM. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 15, 2006)

yeah....is everything alright pran?

but if your going black....hit the Black Domina


----------



## pranicfever (May 15, 2006)

ok even though i am leavin.. and some shit been goin on i posted this before hand... so yea...


----------



## MissMolly (May 26, 2006)

in the early 1980s I had this black weed the consistancy was like potting soil it just molded on your hand..It was from vietnam ..wish I had that strain !! It made my eyes cross. any clue what it could have been?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

Molded in your hand? It wasn't hash?


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 27, 2006)

Willy Jack has a wonderful Black Rhino available... Should do you just fine 

Cheers and good green mojo flowin out...

zL


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 27, 2006)

Here's a couple others...

Black Cherry (Subcool) Cherry DannyBoy X Black Russian
Black Cherry (Subcool) ?? [Airborne G-13 X Cinderella 99 X Ortega] X [Cinderella 99 X Blackberry X Cherry AK47] ??
Black Domina (Sensi) Ortega X ??
Black Gold (Dman) Columbian Gold X [G13 x Black Widow]
Black Ice (Motarebel) Black Domina X Ice
Black Kat (Motarebel) [G13 X Black Widow] X FireCracker
Black Mamba (Blue Grass) Black Domina X Blue Bubblejuice
Black Spice (Dman) Silver Spice X G13 X Black Widow
Black Widow (Mr. Nice) Brazilian Sativa X South Indian Hybrid

And then there's an old Vancouver Island strain just called THE Black....

I'll second my wife's recommendation for Black Domina, she's a damn fine smoke....

Cheers!


----------

